# nVidia driver blocked

## antonellocaroli

Non riesco a installar nvidia driver...

ottengo un blocco.

ho visto qualche post in giro e qualcuno sembra abbia risolto, ma non ho capito come, non sono propio cose alla mia portata...

```
[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/video-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/jansson-2.11::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libvdpau-1.3::gentoo  USE="dri -doc -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r4::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.20-r1::gentoo  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -elographics -joystick -keyboard -libinput -mouse -synaptics -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau nvidia* -amdgpu -ast -dummy -fbdev (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -i915 -i965 -intel -mga -nv (-omap) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -siliconmotion (-tegra) (-vc4) -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1:0/390::gentoo  USE="X acpi driver kms multilib static-libs tools -compat -gtk3 -uvm -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/nv-codec-headers-9.0.18.1::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-4.2.2:0/56.58.58::gentoo  USE="X alsa bzip2 encode gpl iconv lv2 mp3 network postproc pulseaudio threads truetype vorbis wavpack zlib (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-appkit) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -chromaprint -chromium -codec2 -cpudetection (-cuda) -dav1d -debug -doc -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -gnutls -gsm -hardcoded-tables -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -kvazaar -ladspa -libaom -libaribb24 -libass -libcaca -libdrm -libilbc -libressl -librtmp -libsoxr -libtesseract -libv4l -libxml2 -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmal) -modplug -openal -opencl -opengl -openh264 -openssl -opus -oss -pic -rubberband -samba -sdl -snappy -speex -srt -ssh -static-libs -svg -test -theora -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vidstab -vpx -webp -x264 -x265 -xvid -zeromq -zimg -zvbi" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 -3dnow -3dnowext -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia*" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin-1.3.0-r1::gentoo  USE="acpi -hddtemp -libnotify -lm-sensors" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia*" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers[-libglvnd(-)] ("x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers[-libglvnd(-)]" is hard blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7)

[blocks B      ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl ("app-eselect/eselect-opengl" is blocking media-libs/mesa-19.3.5, x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7)

```

un link che ho visto...ma non ho capito...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1109690.html[/quote]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se hai un vecchio driver nvidia devi disabilitare la use flag libglvnd da x11-base/xorg-server e media-libs/mesa

----------

## antonellocaroli

mhhh non va lo stesso

```
emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/video-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/jansson-2.11::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libvdpau-1.3::gentoo  USE="dri -doc -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r4::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.20-r1::gentoo  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -elographics -joystick -keyboard -libinput -mouse -synaptics -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau nvidia* -amdgpu -ast -dummy -fbdev (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -i915 -i965 -intel -mga -nv (-omap) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -siliconmotion (-tegra) (-vc4) -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1:0/390::gentoo  USE="X acpi driver kms multilib static-libs tools -compat -gtk3 -uvm -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/nv-codec-headers-9.0.18.1::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin-1.3.0-r1::gentoo  USE="acpi -hddtemp -libnotify -lm-sensors" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia*" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-4.2.2:0/56.58.58::gentoo  USE="X alsa bzip2 encode gpl iconv lv2 mp3 network postproc pulseaudio threads truetype vorbis wavpack zlib (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-appkit) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -chromaprint -chromium -codec2 -cpudetection (-cuda) -dav1d -debug -doc -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -gnutls -gsm -hardcoded-tables -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -kvazaar -ladspa -libaom -libaribb24 -libass -libcaca -libdrm -libilbc -libressl -librtmp -libsoxr -libtesseract -libv4l -libxml2 -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmal) -modplug -openal -opencl -opengl -openh264 -openssl -opus -oss -pic -rubberband -samba -sdl -snappy -speex -srt -ssh -static-libs -svg -test -theora -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vidstab -vpx -webp -x264 -x265 -xvid -zeromq -zimg -zvbi" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 -3dnow -3dnowext -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia*" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-19.3.5::gentoo  USE="X classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -libglvnd* -lm-sensors -opencl -osmesa -pax_kernel (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -vulkan-overlay -wayland -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -intel -iris (-lima) (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] media-libs/libglvnd-1.3.1::gentoo  USE="X -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[blocks b      ] media-libs/mesa[-libglvnd(-)] ("media-libs/mesa[-libglvnd(-)]" is blocking media-libs/libglvnd-1.3.1)

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7:0/1.20.7::gentoo  USE="elogind ipv6 suid udev xorg -debug -dmx -doc -kdrive -libglvnd* -libressl -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -unwind -wayland -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl ("app-eselect/eselect-opengl" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7, media-libs/mesa-19.3.5)

[blocks B      ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers[-libglvnd(-)] ("x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers[-libglvnd(-)]" is hard blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7)

Total: 12 packages (7 new, 5 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Conflict: 3 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.0 required by (media-libs/mesa-19.3.5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="X classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -libglvnd -lm-sensors -opencl -osmesa -pax_kernel (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -vulkan-overlay -wayland -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -intel -iris (-lima) (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware"

    >=app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.0 required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7:0/1.20.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="elogind ipv6 suid udev xorg -debug -dmx -doc -kdrive -libglvnd -libressl -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -unwind -wayland -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.0.9 required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1:0/390::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="X acpi driver kms multilib static-libs tools -compat -gtk3 -uvm -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

  (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1:0/390::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.25[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.25[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/nv-codec-headers-9.0.18.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers[tools,static-libs] required by (xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin-1.3.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="acpi -hddtemp -libnotify -lm-sensors" ABI_X86="(64)" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

    x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers required by (x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.20-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -elographics -joystick -keyboard -libinput -mouse -synaptics -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau nvidia -amdgpu -ast -dummy -fbdev (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -i915 -i965 -intel -mga -nv (-omap) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -siliconmotion (-tegra) (-vc4) -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware"

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho visto ora che nella versione x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r2 hanno aggiunto la use flag ma ha ancora qualche probelma https://bugs.gentoo.org/713546 (tienilo a mente per quando verra' stabilizzato che puoi tornare ad abilitare la use flag libglvnd).

E se provi a lanciare un

```
# emerge -1 xorg-server mesa

# emerge -1 nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

```
emerge -1p xorg-server mesa

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-19.3.5::gentoo  USE="X classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -libglvnd* -lm-sensors -opencl -osmesa -pax_kernel (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -vulkan-overlay -wayland -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -intel -iris (-lima) (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] media-libs/libglvnd-1.3.1::gentoo  USE="X -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[blocks b      ] media-libs/mesa[-libglvnd(-)] ("media-libs/mesa[-libglvnd(-)]" is blocking media-libs/libglvnd-1.3.1)

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7:0/1.20.7::gentoo  USE="elogind ipv6 suid udev xorg -debug -dmx -doc -kdrive -libglvnd* -libressl -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -unwind -wayland -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl ("app-eselect/eselect-opengl" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7, media-libs/mesa-19.3.5)

Total: 3 packages (1 new, 2 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Conflict: 2 blocks

```

```
emerge -1p nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/video-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/jansson-2.11::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r4::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libvdpau-1.3::gentoo  USE="dri -doc -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4::gentoo  0 KiB

[uninstall     ] media-libs/mesa-19.3.5::gentoo  USE="X classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 libglvnd llvm -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -lm-sensors -opencl -osmesa -pax_kernel (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -vulkan-overlay -wayland -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -intel -iris (-lima) (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1:0/390::gentoo  USE="X acpi driver kms multilib static-libs tools -compat -gtk3 -uvm -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl ("app-eselect/eselect-opengl" is blocking media-libs/mesa-19.3.5, x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7)

[blocks B      ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers[-libglvnd(-)] ("x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers[-libglvnd(-)]" is hard blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7)

Total: 6 packages (6 new, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1:0/390::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    nvidia-drivers

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

forse mi conviene aspettare....e riprovare piú in la...?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sembra funzionare prova a lanciare la compilazione del primo comando (li ci sono solo dei soft block che risolve portage) e in seguito quella dei driver nvidia

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sembra funzionare prova a lanciare la compilazione del primo comando (li ci sono solo dei soft block che risolve portage) e in seguito quella dei driver nvidia

 

Grazie fedeliallaline,

sembra essere andato tutto bene.

adesso ho la avvio sia con nouveau che con nvidia, in base al kernel che avvio.

ho seguito questa guida

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nouveau_%26_nvidia-drivers_switching

comunque con i driver nvidia la grafica é migliore e si nota...

comunque ho questo risultato che non mi convince

```
glxinfo | grep direct

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

```

domanda, ma adesso che ho compilato senza libglvnd, cosa comporta?

cosa abilita quell'use?

grazie

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Sembra funzionare prova a lanciare la compilazione del primo comando (li ci sono solo dei soft block che risolve portage) e in seguito quella dei driver nvidia 
> 
> Grazie fedeliallaline,
> 
> sembra essere andato tutto bene.
> ...

 

con Nouveau ottengo invece

```
glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

    GL_AMD_gpu_shader_int64, GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect, 

    GL_ARB_depth_clamp, GL_ARB_derivative_control, GL_ARB_direct_state_access, 

    GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, GL_ARB_draw_indirect, 

    GL_ARB_indirect_parameters, GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multi_bind, GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect, 

    GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect, GL_AMD_performance_monitor, 

    GL_ARB_direct_state_access, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ARB_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_draw_instanced, GL_ARB_enhanced_layouts, 

    GL_ARB_indirect_parameters, GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multi_bind, GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect,
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa ritorna il comando eselect opengl list?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Cosa ritorna il comando eselect opengl list?

 

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a settare nvidia anche se e' gia' settato, o passare a xorg-x11 e poi ancora ad nvidia

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a settare nvidia anche se e' gia' settato, o passare a xorg-x11 e poi ancora ad nvidia

 

si avevo giá provato, non cambia il risultato....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai ancora i driver Nouveau attivati? Se si li devi rimuovere perche' vanno in conflitto con i driver proprietari

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai ancora i driver Nouveau attivati? Se si li devi rimuovere perche' vanno in conflitto con i driver proprietari

 

In che senso? come lo disattivo?

io ho usato questa guida per usare entrambi, in base a con quale kernel faccio il boot

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nouveau_%26_nvidia-drivers_switching

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok quindi li hai messi nel blacklist ma sei sicuro che il driver Nouveau sia settato come modulo nel kernel?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> ma sei sicuro che il driver Nouveau sia settato come modulo nel kernel?

 

al 99% si, ma comunque stasera controllo....

ma non é che si tratta di questo?

 *Quote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also bei mir hat er beim update von x11-libs/cairo immer mit nem Linkerfehler gegen libGL abgebrochen.
> 
> Den Block hat er aber selbststänfig aufgelöst.
> ...

 

----------

## antonellocaroli

Questo é normale?

```
eselect mesa list

!!! Error: Can't load module mesa

exiting

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si perche' per selezionare mesa il comando e' eselect opengl set xorg-x11.

----------

## antonellocaroli

ho risolto togliendo queste opzioni nel kernel

```
Device Drivers --->

    Graphics support --->

        Frame buffer Devices --->

            <*> Support for frame buffer devices --->

            < >   nVidia Framebuffer Support

            < >   nVidia Riva support
```

```

glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

    GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, 

    GL_ARB_direct_state_access, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ARB_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_draw_instanced, GL_ARB_enhanced_layouts, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_indirect_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access, 

    GL_NV_bindless_multi_draw_indirect, 

    GL_NV_bindless_multi_draw_indirect_count, GL_NV_blend_equation_advanced, 

    GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, 

    GL_ARB_direct_state_access, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ARB_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_draw_instanced, GL_ARB_enhanced_layouts, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_indirect_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access, 

    GL_NV_bindless_multi_draw_indirect, 

    GL_NV_bindless_multi_draw_indirect_count, GL_NV_blend_equation_advanced, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_indirect, GL_EXT_multisample_compatibility,
```

Ma adesso che ho compilato un altro kernel, devo reinstallare i driver Nvidia?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Ma adesso che ho compilato un altro kernel, devo reinstallare i driver Nvidia?

 

Certo se cambi versione del kernel devi sempre lanciare un emerge @module-rebuild a meno che non lo faccia automaticamente genkernel

----------

## antonellocaroli

Ieri ho notato che c'era un aggiornamento dei driver nvidia (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.138:0/390)

quindi ho rpovato a vedere se funzionava con libglvnd abilitato.

L'aggiornamento ha funzionato, a parte che mi ha tolto app-eselect/eselect-opengl e non é possibile reinstallarlo

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -1p eselect-opengl
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Mi conviene ricompilare con -libglvnd  ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No semplicemnete visto che usi un driver che supporta libglvnd ti consiglio fi rimuover eapp-eselect/eselect-opengl che non serve piu' con libglvnd abilitato

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> No semplicemnete visto che usi un driver che supporta libglvnd ti consiglio fi rimuover e app-eselect/eselect-opengl che non serve piu' con libglvnd abilitato

 

Grazie fedeliallalinea!!!

ok, eselect-opengl me lo ha rimosso automaticamente l'aggiornamento....

----------

## antonellocaroli

Ho questo script all'avvio

```
#!/bin/bash

depend() {

   need localmount

   before xdm

}

if [[ $(uname -r) == *-nvidia ]] ; then

   modprobe -q nvidia

   if [[ $(eselect opengl show) != nvidia ]] ; then

      eselect opengl set nvidia &>/dev/null

   fi

cat > /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/01-nvidia.conf << EOF

Section "Device"

  Identifier   "Device0"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  Option       "NoLogo" "True"

EndSection

EOF

else

   modprobe -q nouveau

   if [ -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/01-nvidia.conf ] ; then

      rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/01-nvidia.conf

   fi

   if [[ $(eselect opengl show) != xorg-x11 ]] ; then

      eselect opengl set xorg-x11 &>/dev/null

   fi

fi
```

che adesso dovrei cambiare?  visto che eselect opengl non c'é più?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ne sono sicuro, non ho fatto nessuna prova, ma penso che ti basti rimuovere i blocchi if dove fa partire il comando eselect opengl.

libglvnd dovrebbe settare automaticamente quello corretto.

----------

